# veryyyy serious problem!!help needy



## bmwlover (Nov 9, 2002)

hey guys , I have a chance to buy a salvaged m3. I took a look at the car it had minor damage on the left fender. Well here are my concerns.
Say i do buy this m3 its a 2001 by the way with 5800 miles.
-If the engine fails on me like it did with a lot of 2001 m3's would it be replaced under warranty even thought it is salvage?
-My uncle has been a mechanic for over 20 years and he was with me when we took a look at this car. He looked at the car and he said it has no chassis/frame damage.Said its a easy fixer.
-My concern is will the handeling be the same, after all it did get hit by another car?
-I can proly get the car for around 20k fixed because of my uncle, but I'm very scared because of all the risks.
~IT would be real nice if you guys can help me out a little>
Thanks guys


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

See my post that I left you on www.bmw330ci.com. I posted to your topic on that forum.


----------



## bmwlover (Nov 9, 2002)

thanks a lot by the way nice car alpine white is sweetest color on a bmw:thumbup:


----------

